# Long Road of Recovery {Tyrion}



## Serinidia (Jan 16, 2014)

Last night I was told by the vet that euthanasia would be the kindest thing to do for Tyrion. However, I received a phone call earlier this morning informing me that he has actually improved overnight. I brought him home this morning. He is still weak and wobbly but his condition is a bit better. He is not out of the woods yet, we have a long ways to go before he is feeling and acting as close to normal as possible. He is on medicine and can not eat solid food. I'm using baby formula and soft food.

I will keep you guys updated on this thread seeing as I think he might actually pull through. Your support has meant so much to me! Tyrion will thank you when he is feeling good enough. Below is a video shot this morning.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Get well, Tyrion!

Nutrical might be good if he starts dropping weight. It also is a good treat.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

It is heartbreaking to see him in such a sad state. I hope and pray he continues to improve. (((Hugs))) to you and sweet, little Tyrion.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Best of luck. I'm following this and you're in my prsayers.


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

Poor baby! I really hope he gets better. I'm so happy that he's doing better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I know this sounds hard to imagine, but I've had two rats recover from looking that bad. It's all about keeping them warm (not too hot - rats can't tolerate temps over 82 degrees) and hydrated and fed. You have got to keep them out of shock and shut down. Basically rats don't suffer long, they just switch off.

On the plus side rats heal really fast. They go from where you're at to up and bounding around in what seems overnight. Also keep in mind Tyrion's balance issues may have something to do with being sedated or on pain meds. Just keep in mind if and when you do see the "remarkable recovery" your rat may be faking it. Sick rats act stronger than they are to discourage predators, so continue to care for him as if he is still sick even when he looks better.

Best luck to you both.


----------



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

Yay! So happy to hear that he is getting better! Hope he continues to improve!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

If it helps any when it comes to body temperature try plugging in a heating pad and sticking it under the corner of one side of the cage. I have a repti-therma heating pad that I used for Toast when he was a baby. I would plug it in for a few hours and unplug it for a few hours just to ensure that he got warm but not too hot.


----------



## Serinidia (Jan 16, 2014)

*1/22/2014
*
~ I for one, am exhausted. I had to work at the rescue today and Tyrion came with me. Don't worry, he didn't come in contact with the birds. I spent most of the previous night mother henning the poor rat. He has to have his underside wiped clean with a cloth every hour or else urine will start to soak through his fur. I have him resting on towels because it is far easier to replace them with clean ones. 

Offered him some chocolate to try to bribe him to eat something solid but he refused even that. Arya ended up stealing it though XP


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Woot, woot!  So happy to hear he's getting better. It almost brought tears to my eyes. I've grown to admire the little guy even though I don't know him in person... Go Tyrion, we're all rooting for ya.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I can appreciate what you are going through... the night Fuzzy Rat ate the poison mushroom I walked into a 24 hour pharmacy at 2:00 AM with a nearly dead rat drooping from my arms, in search of milk thistle. I've lost my fair share of sleep worrying about sick and dying rats that have recovered... but it's also fair to say losing rats for whatever reason is far worse.

Keep up the good work and try to stay optimistic.


----------



## Serinidia (Jan 16, 2014)

1/24/2014 ~ As some of you are aware I had to take Tyrion and Sansa to the rescue Wednesday night to keep them safe. (If you don't then read my thread in rants and raves) Anyways, I got a phone call this morning from a coworker saying that Tyrion took his first bite of baby food late last night.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm glad Tyrion seems to be improving. I'm so sorry that you're separated from him though


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

You all have my best wishes...


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I hope with all my being that Tyrion gets better, and that Sansa and Arya stay in a safe place and that you stay with them, you need a safe place to. If I still lived in NC I'd open my doors to you and yours. I pray that you find a safe place. You're in my thoughts; good luck, from Michigan.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

So glad he's showing improvement.

Wishing you good luck in the awful situation you find yourself in now.

Keep safe!


----------



## Serinidia (Jan 16, 2014)

~1/31/2014~ Got a phone call today from the rescue. Tyrion has started to refuse eating any food since I saw him Monday. They are force feeding him at the moment and I will be able to visit him tomorrow. He has lost more weight then he can afford. I will most likely be taking him with me. My boss man is a huge softy when it comes to animals and gave me permission to bring him back with me. I don't know how but my coworkers came up with a lovely (used) cage and some soft towels to use as a comfortable place for him to sleep. I apologize for the lack of updates but life has been busy and I'm learning how to adjust to this type of life.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

So sorry he's stopped eating. Hopefully he starts again. You and your little ones are in my prayers.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope that he is just being bullheaded waiting for you - wouldn't it just fit his namesake? I'm glad you are still Doing well and have a lovely place to work. 

You're in our thoughts!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Serinidia (Jan 16, 2014)

Apparently all Tyrion wanted was chocolate. Dip anything in that stuff and he's got it devoured in just a few seconds XP


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Whoo hoo!! Glad he's eating!


----------

